# Hi I'm New :-)



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm still in the USA but ill be moving to Egypt in mid August - I signed contract to teach there. I'm a 56 year old teacher and ill be moving by myself. I'm looking forward to coming and looking forward to learning more from real people already there.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome. Where are you moving to, Egypt is a big place? I'm in Hurghada.


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

Giza - Maadi I guess  I'm in Indiana right now in waist deep snow - I'm ready for some warmer weather


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome!! I am also a teacher living in maadi! I wish you all the best for your move, and welcome in egypt!


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks so much for your welcomes


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

goggleye said:


> I'm still in the USA but ill be moving to Egypt in mid August - I signed contract to teach there. I'm a 56 year old teacher and ill be moving by myself. I'm looking forward to coming and looking forward to learning more from real people already there.



Hi and welcome to the forum....most people on here are cairo based so ask away as for sure someone will be able to help you :welcome:


----------

